# JPH



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2009)

As some of you have heard, JPH was banned last night. This will be the official topic for that matter, all others will be closed. It's a matter we cannot discuss at the moment as the staff is still deliberating. We'll inform you of the outcome when the time is right.

Until then, asking why he was banned is futile, we cannot answer you. Petitioning to have him unbanned isn't a practice the staff subscribe to, this is a staff matter and we hope that you'll ultimately understand why it has to be that way. Don't bother speculating on why he was banned, it will only start rumors. And most importantly of all, keep it civil. It doesn't matter if you liked JPH or not, if this becomes a flame war in his favor, defense, or against him... that will not be tolerated.

We're not hiding the situation, it simply hasn't been fully decided yet and we generally don't make announcements regarding such matters.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 8, 2009)

You guys should have just suspended him until you decided how to deal with whatever happened. It would have drawn less attention, nobody would have known.

Then if need be you could ban him and make an announcement at the same time, it would have avoided all this crap and speculation.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, thank you for making this topic, now we know you arnt just avoiding it.


----------



## fateastray (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, this raises curiosity, seeing as I can't speculate the cause....It must've been quite the fight for it to be enough to get JPH banned...


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2009)

I guess I should stop speculating as to why he was banned and just wait for Ace to tell us the reason (if and when he does)


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 8, 2009)

When in doubt:

"A wizard did it"


----------



## Prophet (Apr 8, 2009)

Thats fair. Thanks for the status update.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmmm, I just want to know what he did. You should at least tell us (even though you said you won't) because it will stop a bunch topics from happening.

This is kinda like on one of my other message boards, one of the Admins was banned, he helped some kid scam.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 8, 2009)

Ace, i know youre reading this but yeah i have to agree with some of the others on this. Without an official reason, there will be clowns and spamboys throwing up wild threads and speculation.

now i may not like the guy, but an "official" reason would quell the conspiracy theorists.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> Ace, i know youre reading this but yeah i have to agree with some of the others on this. *Without an official reason, there will be clowns and spamboys throwing up wild threads and speculation.*
> 
> now i may not like the guy, but an "official" reason would quell the conspiracy theorists.
> 
> Ace GunmanThis will be the official topic for that matter, all others will be closed.



If people won't behave, they will be punished! As simple as that..

You can speculate as much as you wish, but it won't get you anywhere, wait for couple of days, and admins will report what happened..
In case you are_ that_ curious, it's nothing interesting or shocking!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 8, 2009)

Alright, I've just gotten the green light to give you an answer. I won't get into detail, but JPH made some unacceptable statements and threats. They wouldn't be acceptable from a member, and they were particularly unacceptable when being made by a staff member. Especially one who has been in trouble many times before, and was on thin ice to begin with.


----------



## nutella (Apr 8, 2009)

fair enough. thanks for cleaning that up


----------



## science (Apr 8, 2009)

I go away for a few days, and this happens? Wowzers!


----------



## raulpica (Apr 8, 2009)

Threats? Oh man, now I wanna know more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tell us, Ace!

*sits on the ground and waits for the story*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Apr 8, 2009)

He got banned before me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways I have gotten away with many things on this forum such as posting pr0n as another user, and spammed the boards,I regret my actions, but the matter that JPH is banned in the meaning that he is no longer allowed to use this board seeems...meh overrated.He should just be suspended for two weeks.


----------



## jgu1994 (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn. I actually liked Jph.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 8, 2009)

I vote Raulpica for "Head of mag. Staff"









-Luigi Mario


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Apr 8, 2009)

*sadly shakes his head*

I'll miss him.


----------



## Sstew (Apr 8, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> I go away for a few days, and this happens? Wowzers!



Exactly, I thought JPH was fine,


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 8, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> He got banned before me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JPH was a member of staff, staff have to conduct themselves differently from regular users. What might just be warn worthy for one of us is completely different, and more serious if its involving a staff member. You cant be staff here and make threats, whatever those threats may be. :/


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, thanks for the explanation. Only reason I want to know so much about it before was because every time I asked  about it on IRC, some of the staff told me be quite. This of course made me more curious. And of course my mind wandered to GBAtemp conspiracies, death of lagman, etc. 

Pro tip: In the future, if someone that is well known gets banned and people start asking questions, just open up this kind of thread.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 8, 2009)

Man, I thought it was going to be something cool he was banned for. Now who is going to be the head of Mag. Staff?


----------



## Splych (Apr 8, 2009)

Wows.... I never knew JPH much but who knew some people can be like that. And NeSchn, I would vote science. He seems to be into these kind of things, and he is really friendly to both staff and members.


----------



## x-mah-D (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 8, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Man, I thought it was going to be something cool he was banned for. Now who is going to be the head of Mag. Staff?


Pretty sure that the Head of Mag Staff position was created after JPH got demoted from being a mod.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 8, 2009)

??? said:
			
		

> JPH was a member of staff, staff have to conduct themselves differently from regular users. What might just be warn worthy for one of us is completely different, and more serious if its involving a staff member. You cant be staff here and make threats, whatever those threats may be. :/
> Exactly, everything is a bit more strict with the staff, as we can't afford to flame insult or behave in any way that could set a bad example!
> We were all asked to join the staff because we have proven to be trustworthy and good members..however, most of the times, people change with given "power", in some cases that change is good in some is bad..but you never know how someone will react until it actually happens..
> 
> QUOTE(NeSchn @ Apr 9 2009, 12:13 AM) Man, I thought it was going to be something cool he was banned for. Now who is going to be the head of Mag. Staff?


No it wasn't anything cool at all..

And about Head Mag. Staff, well, I don't think there will be anyone with that title, actually there is no need for it, JPH was given the title because he was demoted from Mod duties (but he had a bit more power than ordinary mag. staff)..Now that he's banned, I don't think they'll keep that title at all..

I'm sad that it turned out like that, but JPH was acting weird lately, so I actually don't know what happened either..

EDIT: ....aaaand Sonicslasher gives the answer before me!


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 9, 2009)

Head of Mag Staff wasn't just a token position, that was not my aim. J was good at what he did, and I was entertaining the notion that the position would help JPH to help us in a productive way. I would like for there to be another head of mag staff, but that, like everything else around here, will be discussed amongst the staff.


----------



## redact (Apr 9, 2009)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Head of Mag Staff wasn't just a token position, that was not my aim. J was good at what he did, and I was entertaining the notion that the position would help JPH to help us in a productive way. I would like for there to be another head of mag staff, but that, like everything else around here, will be discussed amongst the staff.


not trying to do your job for you but can i nominate another world for the position if you decide to fill it?  he works his ass off posting homebrew news and in the short time he's been mag staff, he has posted over 460 files to the downloads section


----------



## Minox (Apr 9, 2009)

mercluke said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As mthrnite said, this matter is being discussed. And although the post of "Head of Magazine Staff" is empty there may never be anyone who'll fill that place.


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I should have phrased that differently. I ment banned in a more interesting way, like trying to hack the site, hijack the board, or scam someone. Just by getting banned the way a regular person gets banned is not interesting.

I was hoping that all this time, he would just do something no one would expect him to do. Kinda like that Admin I talked to from another board. Sure they are all bad things to do, but when a Mod or Admin gets banned its usually for something worse that just doing it the way some regular member gets banned.

Hope that cleared things up a bit.


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 9, 2009)

Whohly shit.


----------



## War (Apr 9, 2009)

"With great power comes great responsibility."

JPH couldn't handle the power of Spider-Man Head of Staff.

Joking aside, I was pretty shocked about him being banned, but I'm sure there was a good reason for it. I don't know all the details, but I know the gist of it.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not happy he got banned, but it was probably for the best. It's not really healthy the amount of time that he once poured into this site. Especially for someone his age, it definitely wasn't productive for his own life. On top of that a lot of people did treat him like shit, members and some staff included.



			
				Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> And about Head Mag. Staff, well, I don't think there will be anyone with that title, actually there is no need for it, JPH was given the title because he was demoted from Mod duties (but he had a bit more power than ordinary mag. staff)..Now that he's banned, I don't think they'll keep that title at all..



And in lieu of this tidbit about the unimportant, made up position, created to appease him while rendering him impotent... well yeah I think that he's better off. I wish him the best and I hope he takes this change in stride instead of letting it crush him like some so obviously hope it will.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

I think I expressed myself wrongly as well, I didn't mean to say that Head of the Mag.staff was a "charity" title, on the contrary..He was demoted, but still left with more power then ordinary Mag. staffer, that's why his Head of the mag. staff title was created..

There is no talk that JPH wasn't good at his job, and that he wasn't helpful, the thing is, he made some bad calls, and in the end, it turned out that he's a bit "too much" at this point..

NeSchn, I understood the first time what you meant, and even tho we're not going into the details, he could qualify for the "cool reason" for getting banned, even tho he didn't do anything special  or shocking as I already said..


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 9, 2009)

I personally am glad he's gone... get rid of the trash!  He gave me warnings and even banned me before, and 90% of it was overturned by real staff members...

Now if I can just get that last 10% warn from him removed, I'll be happy!

peace out JPH!  you won't be missed here!


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 9, 2009)

We'll miss you Puc- er... "JPH."


----------



## NeSchn (Apr 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> NeSchn, I understood the first time what you meant, and even tho we're not going into the details, he could qualify for the "cool reason" for getting banned, even tho he didn't do anything special  or shocking as I already said..


Haha, yeah I hear you. I just wanted to clarify myself so I didn't look like a total dick.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 9, 2009)

Once again my beloved site shows great lidership among the admins and mods. Kudos to Ace for opening this thread to discuss the matter in a serious way. 
JPH has done a lot of great things for this community and I believe his life in general isn't a bed of roses. In particular I believe he had just the regular ammount of immaturity totally normal for his age, I never had or will have anything against the guy. 
But if it things have come this far it must be for a reason and who better to judge than the admins and mods of this site. 

Let's respect JPH and also remember all the good things he has made. Hopefully we'll read him soon even as a regular user. 

Edit: Posting from iPhone, hate when it crashes.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 9, 2009)

I wasn't here when he got banned, I have no idea of what happened, but I'd like to know why he got banned, it must've been bad for all the news/releases he's posted on this site...

I've had some arguments with him over his abuse of power, but I guess it was alright afterwards. Oh well, good luck with everything.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 9, 2009)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> Once again my beloved site shows great leadership* among the admins and mods. Kudos to Ace for opening this thread


Sorry, it's a bad habit of mine to correct someone's spelling. :]


----------



## Ferrariman (Apr 9, 2009)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rayder (Apr 9, 2009)

I basically understand what JPH did to get banned and will withhold any judgement on the matter other than to say I fully support the staff in any decision they make on this issue.  But I will say that there have only been 2 people on this forum that I was ever at serious odds with.....JPH was one of them.  The other has long-since been banned and therefore doesn't matter who it was.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> I personally am glad he's gone... get rid of the trash!  He gave me warnings and even banned me before, and 90% of it was overturned by real staff members...
> 
> Now if I can just get that last 10% warn from him removed, I'll be happy!
> 
> peace out JPH!  you won't be missed here!



In all fairness to JPH when he was a mod, and believe me we had more then a few encounters with each other back in the day, after he got sacked as a mod he stated several times that he sucked at moderating. (his own words) He never tried to sugar coat the fact, he was very honest and self deprecating when it came to that.  

I always respected him for his honesty, it takes balls to admit something like that about yourself.

And regardless of the recent events, he put a hell of a lot of work in here as staff. Nobody can deny that. I will always believe he tried his best to do a good job, and I will always respect that too. No matter how his time here came at an end, if this is the end that is, nothings been confirmed yet by the admins. You have to give the guy credit for the good things he did here. Nobody is perfect, and some people just arent cut out for certain jobs no matter how hard they try. (and its obvious he tried really hard)

Even though about half my warns were due to him, I liked the guy, many people did.

And he will be missed by them.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Apr 9, 2009)

??? said:
			
		

> In all fairness to JPH when he was a mod, and believe me we had more then a few encounters with each other back in the day, after he got sacked as a mod he stated several times that he sucked at moderating. (his own words) He never tried to sugar coat the fact, he was very honest and self deprecating when it came to that.
> 
> I always respected him for his honesty, it takes balls to admit something like that about yourself.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree more, and couldn't say it better even if I tried!


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 9, 2009)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> ??? said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said p1ng!


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Uhhh...should I be sad? Because in reality I'm not. Of the months I have been here I never gained much respect for him. He seemed more like a kid with too much power more then anything. I actually found it quite humorous when I saw that he was demoted. As I saw it, It was like the staff felt bad for him and threw him a bone called head of Mag. Staff (I knew this isn't true now). I'm sorry if I sound like a dick but when your part of the staff here at GBAtemp you really got to step your game up. JPH in my opinion never did. Good luck with your future though.


----------



## Tipmen999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I'm not happy he got banned, but it was probably for the best. It's not really healthy the amount of time that he once poured into this site. Especially for someone his age, it definitely wasn't productive for his own life. On top of that a lot of people did treat him like shit, members and some staff included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this post serves...what purpose?


Ace Gunman post the log. You make it sound like much worse IMO.
Like seriously, I don't care if you post the log -- doesn't bother me one bit.

Had a good time on the boat. Made enemies and friends...in the end it's just a forum. 
Good luck to you guys, later~


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 9, 2009)

i never liked the guy, he gave me a useless warn for telling off lazy noobs but i digress. people that make threats in real life get taken care of by the police. those that make such threats here should be taken care of, especially if its former "staff"

good call on banning him, i had a feeling he wouldve been eventually


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 9, 2009)

JPH always helped me when he could. And I thank him for his service to GBAtemp.

Lets stop with the hating. Make love, not War.


----------



## zidane_genome (Apr 9, 2009)

Tipmen999 is JPH's alternate name... nice... well, it was kinda good while it lasted...


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 9, 2009)

prove it


I AM A JPH ALTERNATE ACCOUNT!





-Luigi Mario


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 9, 2009)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> Tipmen999 is JPH's alternate name... nice... well, it was kinda good while it lasted...


can we just IP ban him?


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 9, 2009)

that never works!









-Luigi Mario


----------



## wchill (Apr 9, 2009)

We could.
But I still think JPH was a good Temper.


----------



## Tipmen999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


68.52.108.22

have at it boys


----------



## dinofan01 (Apr 9, 2009)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> zidane_genome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I say just leave him. As much as he may or may not deserved to be banned, I think its unfair to a person who has invested as much time into the community as he did to just leave him out in the cold. Just letting him see how the temp is going every once in a while is fine.


----------



## da_head (Apr 9, 2009)

hm and there goes another old member 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my thoughts on jph? iunno, we never really talked much. though his attempts to hit on tinyt did amuse me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




best of luck jph.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Apr 9, 2009)

Tipmen999 said:
			
		

> Raven Darkheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


youre not worth the effort, nice try


----------



## Crass (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah good riddance to bad rubbish. Wont be missed here JPH!!! He was always mean to me on IRC and really hurt my self-esteem and stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anyways whats this about a ¿t******-sonxual?


----------



## mthrnite (Apr 9, 2009)

Topic closed. Have a nice day.


----------

